
Ask HN: Why aren't wireless screens/monitors available yet? - kd22
I have 2 screens connected to my computer at work in addition to my charger coupled with adapters and what not (MBP so all USB C). Dangling all those cables got me wondering why and if&#x2F;when will we have wireless screens so that we can practically be wire-free and can move around&#x2F;connect to other desks seamlessly.
======
gitgud
Huge amount of data being passed to the monitors 1-3 Gb/s, having latency
within 1/60th of a second (60hz) is not trivial either especially keeping that
latency stable

------
saluki
There was an app out several years ago where you could use your iPad as a
second screen with a macbook. A friend used it and said it was useable for
working at a coffee shop.

~~~
felipebueno
I recall using something exactly like that with my iPad 1 in 2010. If I
remember correctly, it did work quite well for simple programming related
applications.

------
gargravarr
Mostly bandwidth, reliability and interference robustness. The Wii U certainly
proves it's possible, although that's streaming 1280x720. Displays at much
higher resolutions require considerably higher bandwidth and are much more
expensive as a result. Plus, if your screen is in one place, the source is
likely to be there too, so why not just make it more reliable with a cable.

------
aphextim
[https://www.techjunkie.com/best-wireless-
monitors/](https://www.techjunkie.com/best-wireless-monitors/)

------
thrower123
The real problem sounds like you are stuck having to hot-desk or some other
foolishness. A dedicated workstation should not be a luxury.

------
beckingz
Airplay works pretty okay. Bandwidth and latency can reduce quality
substantially though.

------
hntddt1
latency issues

